# Your fav old school body building pics



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

1.Platz.

2. Robby.

3. Draper.

4. My fav-Serge


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Insane legs on platz


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

To right mate. I don't think we will see another like Platz. This has been stated on other various forums-also. Genetic freak.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I love this pic of Arnie that i posted earlier


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Spangle1187 said:


> Insane legs on platz


 










No idea how old this is, or who it is :confused1: ----- Sergio Oliva, thanks chilisi! ----- found on google by searching old school bodybuilders :tongue: thought he looked great so posted!










Great pic! 

Also, guy in my avatar - Albert Beckles


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i love this pic!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

chilisi said:


> looks like sergio olivia


Cheers buddy!


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

S-A-L said:


> No idea how old this is, or who it is :confused1: found on google by searching old school bodybuilders :tongue: thought he looked great so posted!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shame on you-the *myth*-that's who it is:thumb:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

How did he get that name :confused1: ?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

...


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

S-A-L said:


> How did he get that name :confused1: ?


Those pics were from the 60's/70's. To get that big in those days was nearly unheard.

I can't believe as a body builder -you have not heard of him:confused1: he is a legend.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Nitrolen said:


> Those pics were from the 60's/70's. To get that big in those days was nearly unheard.
> 
> I can't believe as a body builder -you have not heard of him:confused1: he is a legend.


Aah, thank you  !

I'm 16, started BB'ing half a year ago, still alot to learn!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

S-A-L said:


> How did he get that name :confused1: ?


because he was m8. google him he was the ronnie colman of his day a true genentic freak one in a million , if he came along today he would still be one of the best there is


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

The great Reg Park from 1949.


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

cellaratt said:


> ...


I reckon sergio will have someting to say about that Cellaratt:lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i love frank zane, first pic from the 1960's, 2nd pic is recent, aged 64 !!!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Nitrolen said:


> I reckon sergio will have someting to say about that Cellaratt:lol:


I think someone already invited him to post here but he regretfully declined... :ban:


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

I meet Sergio a while ago-he was 72-I think. Still has great arms though!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Falk,_Benjamin_J._(1853-1925)_-_Eugen_Sandow_(1867-1925)-_1894_.jpg

this is eugen sandow from the 18th century he is the person who the sandow statue is based on which in case you didnt know is the winners trophy at the olympia


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Not bad for 200 lb:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

too many to post so hit the link

dennis newman....the champion that never was....

http://www.darkwoods.com/bodybuilder/male/bb/gallery/newman08.html


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> too many to post so hit the link
> 
> dennis newman....the champion that never was....
> 
> http://www.darkwoods.com/bodybuilder/male/bb/gallery/newman08.html


wow, he looks great, and i've never even heard of him :confused1:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

he got leukemia in the early 90's and stopped bb'ing


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> he got leukemia in the early 90's and stopped bb'ing


poor git.... any idea what his health is like now?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

sadly no, i dont

maybe someone here might?

bump


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)




----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

would love to see an old school bber come out of retirement and compete in a veterans class, imagine arnie doing it, even if he got back half of what he used to half it would be great to see


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


>


who's this chap then?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

STEEVE REEVES!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

its bigjoe


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

vince gironda...

reccomended keto diets...but with steak and full fat cream :thumbup1:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> its bigjoe


no way, was that you BIGJOE?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

MXD said:


> STEEVE REEVES!


I thought it was Vince Gironda,

Vince was way ahead of his time with regards training and nutrition. You should read some of his stuff, amazing that science has proven some his wild theories true. And he did all this before the days of Roids


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> no way, was that you BIGJOE?


I wish:lol:


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

its not steve reeves its the late Vince Gironda died a while back,he was known for his straight talking attitude towards bodybuilding a great caracter with a great physique


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

martzee said:


> its not steve reeves its the late Vince Gironda died a while back,he was known for his straight talking attitude towards bodybuilding a great caracter with a great physique


Knew his stuff did ole Vince, was bit of a Keto expert too. He built that physique naturally in the decades before the steroid explosion.

http://www.criticalbench.com/VinceGironda.htm


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jimmy said:


> sadly no, i dont
> 
> maybe someone here might?
> 
> bump


yeah mate he ended up going into acting,think it was some really duff bodybuilding movie called No Pain No Gain or something years ago,he played the 'badguy roid using bodybuilder' it was a cheesey film about a guy competing lol


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh ****, pmsl my mistake haha :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice pictures guys:thumb: i guess i must be the only one but i really prefer the freak look that today's pro's have. Of course all these guys look amazing i just like to see people who look unhuman ie x-men like.


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

My bbing hero. ... Arnold Smarmold


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Cool as Fcuk...


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Well if my mate Pariah is going to post MM, ill Post his mate, Casey. this was just after he won the 71 America, at 19.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Albert Beckles back.....awesome.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> sadly no, i dont
> 
> maybe someone here might?
> 
> bump


I think I read on BB.com that he's beginning a comeback.

I really like this pic:










And this one, which isn't technically old school, but it's 80s and that'd old to me:


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

T.F. said:


> I love this pic of Arnie that i posted earlier


Awesome pic!


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Knew his stuff did ole Vince, was bit of a Keto expert too. He built that physique naturally in the decades before the steroid explosion.
> 
> http://www.criticalbench.com/VinceGironda.htm


reading it now Joe, fantastic read! reps to you


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Con said:


> Nice pictures guys:thumb: i guess i must be the only one but i really prefer the freak look that today's pro's have. Of course all these guys look amazing i just like to see people who look unhuman ie x-men like.


the massive freaks are more impressive in their own way, but do you ever feel that a lot of them seem to create the same, or similar shape?

i couldn't tell alot of them apart from just their silouettes (spelling?)


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Would you believe it if I said Chris Cormier now trains at my local gym in N.Ireland near Donegal?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Willie said:


> And this one, which isn't technically old school, but it's 80s and that'd old to me:


it's the 90's that shot's from mate,not the 80's


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

My fav pic of Bertil:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

B|GJOE said:


> I wish:lol:


lol its vince....but i do thi nk there are massive similarities in looks....just not age


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

remember vince was the real brains behind arnie


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

CarbWhore said:


>


That is some serious vascularity right there!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

pariah said:


> Would you believe it if I said Chris Cormier now trains at my local gym in N.Ireland near Donegal?


I heard that the other day actually.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

reminds me of heiko kalbach


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

*1920's bodybuilder*


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

T.F. said:


> I heard that the other day actually.


Here he is, Im taking the pic. Thats two gym members.


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

A few more pics:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

pariah said:


> Here he is, Im taking the pic. Thats two gym members.


Cool, you from down that direction yourself are you? It's a gym in Derry he's working at isn't it? My girlfriend is from down there, though we live in Belfast now.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Cool, you from down that direction yourself are you? It's a gym in Derry he's working at isn't it? My girlfriend is from down there, though we live in Belfast now.


Yes, unfortunately I hail from Derry :tongue:


----------



## marso (May 31, 2006)

Prob one of the most gifted bodybuilders ever..Matt Mendenhall...








Jeff King









Scott Wilson, the nautilus shoulder press machine he is sitting in, the handles are 24 inches apart and as you can see he more or less covers them!!!



















Brian Buchanan, with his 28 inch waist!










Mike Francois


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

marso said:


> Prob one of the most gifted bodybuilders ever..Matt Mendenhall...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Jeff King*-he with the big neck.

I started a thread on shoulder width - inches & Scott was one of the biggest -way back when

Great pics btw


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

imagine what his osteopath said when he first saw him lol


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Another of Jeff-awesome physique:



Clickeable pic


----------



## McBain (Jun 11, 2009)

Frank Zane without a doubt


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Willie said:


> I think I read on BB.com that he's beginning a comeback.
> 
> I really like this pic:
> 
> And this one, which isn't technically old school, but it's 80s and that'd old to me:


is that ronnie dressed as a mint humbug? :lol:


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

weeman said:


> it's the 90's that shot's from mate,not the 80's


Cheers Bri, I was thrown off by the amount of day-glo clothing.



hamsternuts said:


> is that ronnie dressed as a mint humbug? :lol:


Flex Wheeler mate.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

hamsternuts said:


> is that ronnie dressed as a mint humbug? :lol:


thats flex wheeler


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

This guy looks amazing.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

FATBOY said:


> thats flex wheeler


aha! looked a bit like ronnie for a mo there

ta :laugh:


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

winger said:


> This guy looks amazing.


Jeez who's that? he's huge and his wrists look tiny.... theres hope for me yet lol


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

noturbo said:


> Jeez who's that? he's huge and his wrists look tiny.... theres hope for me yet lol


you can tell he's built a lot on a small frame, fair play to him


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

chris dickerson


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

noturbo said:


> Jeez who's that? he's huge and his wrists look tiny.... theres hope for me yet lol


that is matt mendenhall he one of the most geneticicaly gifted bodybuilders there has been although that picture has been photo shopped , he did have a amazing physiqe from what i can recall it was a case of to much to young and he just burned himself out shame though .


----------



## PowerHouse (Apr 3, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Knew his stuff did ole Vince, was bit of a Keto expert too. He built that physique naturally in the decades before the steroid explosion.
> 
> http://www.criticalbench.com/VinceGironda.htm


Thanks big joe, read both articles...interesting he doesn't recommend bench press to build the chest! I have also read that hack squats are bad (stuart McRobert) which vince recommends

It was also interesting to read that he doesnt recommend training abs in a work out due to affecting hormone release and the nervous system.

Though something I don't agree with with what the article says is that Vince advocated isolation exercises...as compound have been proven to be more effective due to stimulatiing more testosterone/GH release.

Steve Reeves is still the physique I most desire. Though I believe that Sergio Oliva was the best ever no wonder they called him the Myth he was amazing!!

I today's bodybuilders are freak shows and I know some people like this but I know what I prefer!


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Albert Beckles:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

love gary strydom


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

arnie looks amazing here


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

BERRY DEMAY what a physiqe mass with pure class


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Jsb said:


> arnie looks amazing here


 :thumbup1:

he has boulders on his chest...

have to add this one pic of John Wood, he's on here somewhere!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> too many to post so hit the link
> 
> dennis newman....the champion that never was....
> 
> http://www.darkwoods.com/bodybuilder/male/bb/gallery/newman08.html


Lats Incredible!


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

More pics of Arnie:


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

chilisi said:


> this guy has an amazing physique...... lose the socks though


 Thats mad.. how does he ever get any clothes to fit.. no wonder he's only wearing socks! insane shape!

Old skool guys for the win for me over the new skool builders every time... they were the guys that made this cool. Its a bit long in the tooth these days.. to be such a bb'ing freak like that. But was insane back then.

The days even before BMX'ing was cool.. Soda streams were the latest gadget.. the Commadore 64 had the best games like 'Commando'! all these things were cool back then like these awesome Bbuilders... Arnold was bigger than God. Its still very cool to train and get in great shape.. but no where near as cool as it was then. I think I'm trying to say... these are the true LEGENDS of the sport.. awesome pics.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

ahh, Nitrolen's banned :sad:

now that I think about it, he brought quite abit to this forum (sometimes too much agreeably)


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

If your talking classic physique with 80's old school mass, only one answer Francis Benfatto, what he lacked in mass he made up in shape and sepertion.


----------



## Croatoan (Sep 7, 2009)

Found this pic of Scott Wilson today (scroll down to the bottom of the page). Still looks a powerful guy.

http://www.musclemayhem.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45716


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

pariah said:


> My bbing hero. ... Arnold Smarmold


Cant find anything about this guy on the net,, amazing body


----------



## Croatoan (Sep 7, 2009)

Google "Mike Mentzer" (RIP sadly).


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

It was my google that wasnt working mate,, cheers tho mate


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> i love frank zane, first pic from the 1960's, 2nd pic is recent, aged 64 !!!


 fantastic mate great post:thumb:


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

pariah said:


> My bbing hero. ... Arnold Smarmold


still love this pic, got it on my fridge so if ever i want some junk food it sways me away from having any,


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

PowerHouse said:


> Thanks big joe, read both articles...interesting he doesn't recommend bench press to build the chest! I have also read that hack squats are bad (stuart McRobert) which vince recommends
> 
> It was also interesting to read that he doesnt recommend training abs in a work out due to affecting hormone release and the nervous system.
> 
> ...


Vince was apparently very hap hazard with his theories, basically he had too many, and sometimes he would contradict himself. However, when you have so many theories, some will no doubt be ahead of their time, and others total hogwash.


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Never ceases to amaze me this pic was taken of Casey Viator when he was 18-19 amazing

http://www.schwarzenegger.it/mro/viator/vi199.jpg

And Marvin Eder - one of the Strongest men to have ever lived, this is taken at 18 no AAS. And for any of you that want to look at this guys amazing strength feats they were all done unassisted as AAS had not come over to the states by the time he achieved what he did

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/images/2007/drobson304i.jpg

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/images/2007/drobson304g.jpg


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Dav1 said:


> Never ceases to amaze me this pic was taken of Casey Viator when he was 18-19 amazing
> 
> http://www.schwarzenegger.it/mro/viator/vi199.jpg
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/images/2007/drobson304g.jpg]


Casey Viator lifted very heavy and was very very strong.

Mike Mentzer was a legend and taught one set to failure and I honestly believe that is cutting edge still.

Most people cant train with that intensity. Ever wonder how the world class sprinters have so much muscle compared to long distance runners?


----------

